# wanting to gain......again



## luv_lovehandles (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey there everyone,
I use to be a gainer about 4 years ago. I stopped however, yet feel the urge to pack on the pounds again. I miss the way it feels ect. It came over me recently why i dont know that i should start gaining again. I miss my belly being really full and feeling it drop below my jeans when i sit down.....


----------



## Tracii (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm feeling the same way.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Jun 25, 2011)

While I must say I'm not a feeder/feedee, gainer...whatever...

I have put on like 100lbs the past 5 years. Sometimes I struggle with the choice to gain or maintain. Most of the time though I do just enjoy a nice big meal and don't mind if I put on any lbs! lol


----------



## Van (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel the same way as well. I am going to gain. 300lbs by Christmas. I weigh over 230 now.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel the same way too and have recently started to actively gain again. Not sure how long it will last but I figured I'd run with it while I felt like gaining.

I think it's normal and okay to change your mind.


----------



## Tad (Jun 30, 2011)

My gaining and stuffing desires seem to be in overdrive lately too. Have been trying to keep them contained, but wondering about giving myself a splurge to lessen the mental tension.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jul 7, 2011)

glad im not the only one who feels that way....


----------



## SuppressingFire (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been going through this too for about a month now. It came from totally out of nowhere. I'm not fat nor have I ever been, but for some reason I really really want to gain a bunch of weight now. I've been hoping to maybe wait and gain for a girl but idk how much longer I can hold back this urge.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 17, 2011)

CuriousKitten said:


> I feel the same way too and have recently started to actively gain again. Not sure how long it will last but I figured I'd run with it while I felt like gaining.
> 
> I think it's normal and okay to change your mind.



Thats how I feel Kitten just run with the urge and if it happens it happens.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 12, 2011)

*If you feel the urge to gain again I say go for it don't hold back if you're not satisfied with yourself*


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 13, 2011)

You can only suppress the 'inner fatty' for so long in some cases, before it just makes its demands known and felt even in ways you do not realize until later on. Speaking from personal experience.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 13, 2011)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *If you feel the urge to gain again I say go for it don't hold back if you're not satisfied with yourself*



once a gainer, always a gainer. there is no off switch for it. why fight it? why fight yourself?


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Oct 5, 2011)

ive gained around 10-15 pds since july which isnt good but eh maybe once winter comes ill put on more.. ill add photos if anyone wants to see..


----------



## BigFA (Oct 5, 2011)

I have also been feeling the desire lately to gain more weight. As GordoNegro said "You can only suppress the inner fatty so long". Deep down I really love being fat, even though it has some health consequences and when I lose a few pounds I feel like I am losing a key part of myself and want very much to gain it back and often much more. I like having a big, hanging belly and when it shrinks, I miss it too.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 10, 2011)

BigFA said:


> I have also been feeling the desire lately to gain more weight. As GordoNegro said "You can only suppress the inner fatty so long". Deep down I really love being fat, even though it has some health consequences and when I lose a few pounds I feel like I am losing a key part of myself and want very much to gain it back and often much more. I like having a big, hanging belly and when it shrinks, I miss it too.



That is true, not sure how I would feel if I had to go back to 256 as although the 'outsiders' would be praising my 'success', I would still feel hollow/empty inside.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Oct 10, 2011)

[/IMG]
my tummy as of this morning empty


----------



## mathlete (Dec 3, 2011)

Family stops me. I don't know if I'll ever really get away from them, but if I do, I'll probably put on loads of weight before I snap out of it, then I'd feel awful.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 10, 2011)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *[F Black]If you feel the urge to gain again I say go for it don't hold back if you're not satisfied with yourself[/FONT]*



The words that I live by!!! Makes me wat to double my efforts!!


----------

